# Oh my roommate...



## Wednesday (Aug 22, 2009)

We have a 10 gallon tank with 4 female betta fish. They're all happy and get along well, I haven't seen them get territorial since the day we brought them home almost a month ago. 

Well, my roommate wants to get a new fish for our girls. I told her I wanted a tetra, but apparently tetras like other tetras around too, and our tank is too small for 2-3 tetras. She was thinking about getting a Ryukin goldfish. But, I think that might be too big for our 10 gal. And we don't have room in our apartment to get a bigger tank. 

What other small fish could we get? Minus platies, I don't like them too much, they look too much like guppies.

I also have a 5 gal tank, and a 1 gal bowl. I really want to get a male king crown tail or female half moon for the 5 gal just to be alone. What do you think?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Most compatible fish have to be in shoals. The only thing I can think of is another female Betta. Since the Sorority you have now is working I would stick with a lighter colored female to keep the peace. 
Also, I think one Betta to a 5 gallon is great.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

DEFIANTLY Avoid the goldfish!!! Goldfish are coldwater fish and need a very large tank, and heavy filtration. 

I would get a betta for the 5 gallon!!


----------



## Wednesday (Aug 22, 2009)

I guess I could get another female betta. I kind of wanted a different kind of fish, just to mix it up you know? What about a cory cat? Or swordtail? Do you think 2 tetras would be too much for the tank?

Yay Betta.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hmmm... I think another Betta is going to be your best bet. 

Two Tetras? Probably won't do very well. Because they prefer 6 or more. 

Cories also need to shoal. So, you need at least 3.


----------



## Wednesday (Aug 22, 2009)

Betta it is I guess.  Should I stick with the kind of betta I have? Or can I mix a halfmoon female in? Or would her big fins just be yelling "BITE ME"?

Ugh. My Roommate really wants the ryukin. ): But, I really want a crowntail or halfmoon for the 5gal tank.... I dunno, we'll see I guess. If I can get a halfmoon in the 10gal with no problem, then I'll sacrifice the 5gal for her ryukin. We'll see though. I read that ryukins get to about 8-10 inchs long...if that's true, the 5 gal won't be big enough.


----------



## Wednesday (Aug 22, 2009)

Muh fishie babies.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Awww, your girls are so cute!! 

Hmmm, I'm not sure about the Hm female. I think it would be fine. Just don't get CT, they are more aggressive. Tell your roommate that she can get her Ruynkin when she has at least a 20 gallon tank, or better yet, a POND!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

You might be able to pull off getting an ADF, but that's totally different and you'll need to make sure it eats.


----------



## Wednesday (Aug 22, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Awww, your girls are so cute!!
> 
> Hmmm, I'm not sure about the Hm female. I think it would be fine. Just don't get CT, they are more aggressive. Tell your roommate that she can get her Ruynkin when she has at least a 20 gallon tank, or better yet, a POND!!


Oh thanks. 

Haha! Will do. wow...a 20 gallon would be way too big for our apartment. LOL

Ok...hm it is. If they start fighting I'll steal the 5gal for her.  



Angelicscars: ADF?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

African Dwarf frog

Your girls are so cute!! I say go for the adf or halfmoon. But no crowntail.


----------



## Wednesday (Aug 22, 2009)

My roommate said I can get a halfmoon!  Though, I will look at those frogs. I haven't seen any that I remember...

Also, we went to pet supplies plus just to look around, and all of the little Tupperware containers that they keep the bettas in were incorrectly labeled, one said it was a crowntail male who looked like a normal female betta. And one said it was a female, but had a male sticker on it also. They all looked really unhappy in the containers. ): I felt so bad for them.


----------

